# Ok so which one of you did this?



## iamwhatiam (Nov 22, 2015)

http://www.city-data.com/forum/washington/2485666-squatter-nightmare.html

(Copied from post) So, I wanted to make people aware of what happened to me with a house I purchased for investment, so that you don't make the same mistake. The moral of the story is do your homework, and if it seems to good to be true it probably is.
I decided to buy my first investment property in my Hometown of Tacoma, WA. 1410 S. 56th Street. The process was easy enough and I got it for a song! I bought the house, only having viewed it from the outside, as a foreclosure from the bank, but given the low price I was sure I had make a good choice even if the inside was in bad shape. A few short weeks later we closed escrow, I went to the house I found an entire small community of squatters living in it. I told them get they hell out, and they called the cops on ME! Turns out you can just squat in any abandoned house and you all of the sudden have a ton of rights to stay there. It cost me thousands of dollars to get them evicted some time later. They took out their anger on the house, and cut into the supporting beams before they left. The ceiling was sagging and the plumbing had some type of glue in it. I got three estimates for repair, all of which were over $100K!!. The crazy thing is that the house is barely worth $100k even if it was in great shape. I quit paying the mortgage because I couldn't afford to have it fixed. The same bank that sold it to me was carrying the note, and they foreclosed in a short time because I wasn't living thier. On top of all of this they are trying to sue me for damages.
In the end I am out almost $50,000, I am being sued, and I have nothing to show for it. You have to love America. Knowing the underhanded bank they will try to resell the property, hell the squatters probably work for the bank now that I think about it. 1410 S 56th Street Tacoma, WA I will not miss you one bit.


----------



## Tude (Nov 22, 2015)

ha. I mean the last thing you do is kill the toilet, come on.


----------



## Art101 (Nov 22, 2015)

Im going to bit my tongue on this.Has nothing to do with you.Its more along the lines of assholes thinking this is awesome and that this behavior is excusable...Its not.


----------



## iamwhatiam (Nov 22, 2015)

Art101 said:


> Im going to bit my tongue on this.Has nothing to do with you.Its more along the lines of assholes thinking this is awesome and that this behavior is excusable...Its not.


I had nothing to do with it and I agree with you. I'm not condoning it either. Squats come and squats go. I've never destroyed or sabotaged somewhere just because I've been asked to move along.
I just find it interesting how the bank would even sue the lady for the damages


----------



## Dmac (Nov 22, 2015)

WTF? purchased without looking at the inside? that is just stupid. Will he buy a car without getting in and driving it? If so, I have one I'll sell him.


----------



## pigpen (Nov 22, 2015)

Personally it's hard for me to feel sorry for someone who tried their hand (and lost) at buying and flipping a foreclosed house. 

Really I feel bad for the person who got foreclosed on in the first place, if they were still living there this probably wouldn't have happened.

But maybe the person who got foreclosed on in the first place was a nazi or a pedophile or some shit, in which case, fuck em. 

Is there a moral to this story? I'd like to think not.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Nov 23, 2015)

who the hell breaks a toilet? this has got scum fuck written all over it
"ay oi i found a new squat wanna check it out?" 

"ah gargle blurg groan puke, yes lets make sure to bring some bricks you know how i hate indoor plumbing!"


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Nov 23, 2015)

I get a kick out of these house flippers & banks who illegally acquire & sell properties often without the appropriate paperwork or a house inspection etc.

There is inherent risk for investors who flip houses, they should do their homework before buying property. I cant blame the squatters for destroying the place to get even with the banks & the new investor. I think this house flipping craze has slowed down a bit by those who do it as a hobby. We need less properties on the market to be sold & more properties available to be rented. The price of rent shouldnt exceed the cost of a mortgage either. 

I feel that most so called homeowners are just modern day indentured servants. Nobody actually owns anything when there is a mortgage and or existing debt. There are still lots of cheap houses that can be bought cheap but require lots of money to make them habitable; often these expenses exceed the fair market value. Buyer beware that just because some bank will allow you to borrow money on collateral doesnt mean you can buy houses & viloate the law by illegally evicting people who live there.

Good for the squatters who called 911 & educated themselves as to the law & how to handle the situation.

This is America & I love it. I hate capitalism & the class system but I do like this place. This story makes me smile.


----------



## Odin (Nov 23, 2015)

I don't feel bad at all for the person trying to flip the house.
Even if I excuse the idiocy of making a purchase without checking things are solid.
(mistake made through greed)

Here is how it goes.

You got a fucked greedy bank... that wants to unload a property it took off of someone else through the economic bullshit crisis (a bank that probably got our fucking money through bail outs)

The cost of fixing the place, bringing it up to code and evicting the squatters is probably more than the bank is willing to spend. There is most likely a "profit/loss" margin calculation it comes up with.

SO what does the greed fuck bank do... it "Makes" an "appealing" advertisement"/sales pitch through its real estate brokers holdings and

WAllaa... you get someone else... another "Citizen" with dreams of making a fast buck getting rich in order to get out from under the "oppression" of economic poverty.

YOLO SWAG oh shit I need the big bucks... gonna be someone important.

So The greedy bank smiles and fucks over the greedy investor... oh... surprise surprise.

As for the squatters... they are probably the most honest of the bunch. They are simply living... surviving.

I have no sympathy for real estate and its property centric philosophy... specially.. cuz guess what.

Once the greedy bank sells the house to the greedy investor... and that greedy investor is trying to figure out a way to "Fix" Advertise and "Sell" the house to the next sucker... and you know why they want to do that? Property taxes... oh thats right... cuz once you get someone that is not trying to make a profit off of that house... some one just looking for a home... they are the once left holding the "HOT POTATO" in terms of fucking taxes and ordinances and municipal code inspectors that further drain and degrade the ability of someone to maintain a HOME>....>... unless maybe maybe you have a high income... and often times a high income means being part of that fucked system where you are just screwing someone else...

To much of taxation is without representation... hidden through red tape...

Either way... screw house flipping... housing should be simple... you buy a place/piece of land and you do what you please on it. You can shove your utilities if I produce my own power... you can shove your requirements that I maintain a finely manicured lawn... and you can screw your never ending raised every fucking year property taxes...

Wonder why people squat?


----------



## Odin (Nov 23, 2015)

I guess it just got me heated... 

Anyway... thinking about buyer and the squatters this clip comes to mind. (just watched this first time not long ago)


Squatters: ::finger::

Buyer: Son... I didn't sell out... I .. I bought in.


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Nov 23, 2015)

"Old punx dont die.. They just Cash in."


----------



## landpirate (Jan 30, 2016)

moved to squatting


----------

